# Loosing hair around nose



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Anyone have any ideas on Ellie loosing hair near one side of her nose? Doesn’t appear to be inflamed or any other signs of a problem.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Is she itching/rubbing it? It’s an odd place to lose fur randomly for sure. Could just be lighting but is she also losing a little around her eye?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Just really that spot by her nose. She’s always been light around the eyes pretty much. She’s not licking or scratching any more than usual and not that spot.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

Since you asked for "any idea", I'll assume you are stumped and offer a very low probability possibility. Fungal nose infections can cause an acidic discharge that discolors the nose in a somewhat similar pattern to that: 










Unlikely that this would be the only symptom, and probably wouldn't cause the hair loss out that far, but did look a little reminiscent of the way the light skin extends around the flare of the nose.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s not inflamed. Any chance she’s rubbing it while crated? I would probably just keep a eye on it at this point. Only get concerned if it gets larger, or shows up in other areas.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Yea no signs of infection or other symptoms. Possible she’s rubbing it but I’d think it would be raw. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if it is not raw, nor itchy, i would run some tests by my vet, like endocrine and other hormones. changes in those can cause spotty hair loss.


----------



## lw19 (10 mo ago)

@Dan_A, Please keep us updated on how things progress with sweet Ellie girl!


----------

